# pretty crazy video



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

i found this video its pretty crazy <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=vHLzHoR040E">http://youtube.com/watch?v=vHLzHoR040E</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DZLife (Jun 29, 2008)

huh, that's a cool concept. Also, a fact about snakes (specifically teh pythons) that I didn't know! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

yw bro


----------



## angelrose (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm jealous cause he can hold his bumese :mrgreen:


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

wow


----------

